
Australia 'hurt the feelings' of China, senior diplomat says - Khaine
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-08-26/senior-chinese-diplomat-addresses-australia-coronavirus-tensions/12596602
======
allears
The nations of the world can't cooperate on the pandemic, and they can't
cooperate on climate change. As a species, we seem to suck at cooperation.
There's some problems competition can't solve.

